# Baby is coming!!!*updates 6,9,18,23,24,26



## Jas029

Ok, I don't have much time right now as I just rushed home and got to get my bags together and then I'm off to the hospital!!!

Nesting/Dust worked!! It caused preeclampsia so now I'm going to go to the hospital and get some insert thingy put in that will soften and cervix because I'm still dilated a cm but it's still quite firm so if they just break my waters I'm going to have a long hard labor.. So they'll insert some thingy in (don't remember what it's called) that has something in it (again..lol) that will help soften my cervix and so tomorrow I'll have a baby!!


Thank you for all the BnB girls on here my doctor came in and told me "You're going to have a baby!" my blood pressure was high and there was protein in my urine(Which I noticed it was extremely dark looking when I gave the urine sample) not to mention the last week I've been having bad swelling so my mom was worried but at my last appointment I was fine but not this time..

I was quite shocked and almost bursted into tears shaking but I controlled myself and I just looked over at my mom who just worked all night last night and hasn't slept yet and she was all calm and I'm just like "How do you do that!!" 

So we're going to the hospital so my mom can get afew hours of sleep before all the action begins so wish me luck and we're taking her laptop and they have wifi there so hopefully I can get back on and update you girls but if not I'll be back in a few days with a little man!!! 


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

EEEEKKK!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!!

(Sorry to all the girls that are due before me I'll send ya lots of luck :dust:)

So hopefully my cervix will soften and I'll have a vaginal delivery :dust:

I just wanna run(wobble) around screaming!! 2/18/10 come on Riley James!!!


----------



## msp_teen

Awww Congratulations!! I hope your delivery isn't too hard, but once again CONGRATS, can't wait for your updates in the future!


----------



## lottebot

good luck! :) 
:dust:


----------



## amygwen

Oh my gosh, congratulations!
:)
Good luck! can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## purpledaisy2

Good luck honey :dust:


----------



## leoniebabey

Good luck and look forwards to hearing an update :D

xx


----------



## jovigirl93

Haha, wow, it worked! Ill remember to do that!
Congrats! Definitely update us ASAP :)


----------



## jenny_wren

YYAAAYYYY!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:

good luck hun

xx​


----------



## bbyno1

oomgg :D
yess,congratulations! 
ul be such a happy mum in a few hours:Dx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Yay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mum2beagain

awwww good luck hun xx


----------



## sarah0108

:yipee: omg jas my heart just stopped when i read this!!

cant belive hes going to be here soon!! good luck hun CANNOT WAIT to hear all about it!!

:hugs: x


----------



## LovingYou

YAYYYYYYYYYY! :D good luck and hope to hear the good news soon!


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

OH MY I'm sooo excited for you, I hope you have a safe and easy labour! 
good luck!


----------



## jenjo1992

yeyyy.. good luck hun.
i will be thinking of u

keep all of us updated :D
xx


----------



## emmylou209

good luck jas xx


----------



## anxiousbump1

Wow...good luck hun ...and i hope it all goes smoothly for you!
Will be thinking of you!


----------



## flutterbywing

Good Luck Jas, hope it goes quickly and smoothly


----------



## Lind3e

Ahhhhh! Congrats! Won't be long now :D hope everything goes well and you have him in your arms soon :D you must be so excited I'm even excited for ya :D x


----------



## lizardbreath

Good luck and Congrats , being a MOM is the Greatest thing in the world


----------



## AyaChan

awww congrats  looking forward to hearing news of your LO  xx


----------



## trashit

awwww you lucky sod!! Congratulations and good luck!! Cant wait to see him :cloud9:


----------



## jelix9408

is it cervidill?! 

thats what they did with me .. to induce labor!

but congrats! cant wait for you to have your LO!


----------



## Angielove

Congrats Jas!!!! hurry back to us! :D


----------



## Jas029

jelix9408 said:


> is it cervidill?!
> 
> thats what they did with me .. to induce labor!
> 
> but congrats! cant wait for you to have your LO!

That rings a bell.. I know you like insert it and it has like a string on it or something to remove it.. Honestly I don't know when the doctor told me I was going to have him I was so shocked everything else he was saying just went in one ear and out the other :haha:

Were you able to delivery vaginally? My doctor is aiming for a vaginal delivery but if it doesn't get it "ripe" enough we'll have to look at alternatives :nope: 
Hopefully it works right and I'll be in labor by morning!!

(And I still haven't left for the hospital yet, We're waiting for my clothes to be dry then we can shove it all in the suitcase and go within the next 20 minutes hopefully)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

a lady at the hospital when I had quintin had that insert thinger, she pulled hers out by mistake, and had to wait like 2 days before they could do anything else or something! lol
cause they gave her the insert on friday, and I came in on saturday and had quintin the sunday a few hours before she had hers:O lol
so don't pull it out! lol


----------



## Gracey&bump

YAY :happydance:
good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## helpmehateyou

-waits excited.
The first birth that i've been here! ;DDDD


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> a lady at the hospital when I had quintin had that insert thinger, she pulled hers out by mistake, and had to wait like 2 days before they could do anything else or something! lol
> cause they gave her the insert on friday, and I came in on saturday and had quintin the sunday a few hours before she had hers:O lol
> so don't pull it out! lol

:haha: I'll do my best not to pull it out!

They won't let me wait 2 days anyway.. My blood pressure was so high and so they want this baby out by the end of tomorrow it doesn't sound like they'll let me go over to Friday..
So hopefully I wont need a c-section :dust:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I also hope you don't need a c-sec.


----------



## Jas029

Well, I'm back off to the hospital :wave:

I should be back on sometime later to update everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

WOOHOO! :happydance: Come on baby Riley! 
Hopefully everything goes smooth! Good luck, hon! :hugs:


----------



## chocaccino

Aww good luck hun!!!
xxx


----------



## annawrigley

*OMGOMGOMG!*
so excited for you!!!!! :happydance:​



Jas029 said:


> I know you like insert it and it has like a string on it or something to remove it..

psst..jas..is it a tampon? :roll:

ho ho ho ho ho ho ho i amuse myself
CMON RILEY! :D:D:D


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

:dust:good luck


----------



## emilylynn18

Aaaww!!! Good luck Jas!!!


----------



## shocker

OMG YAY!! :happydance: looks like he heard you lastnight! Good luck jas!! :D


----------



## Mumiof2

Wow how exciting!

I hope you are holding your little boy soon xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Wow how exciting!

I hope you are holding your little boy soon good luck xx


----------



## abbSTAR

Awwww!! Yay goodluck jas.. Come on Riley mummy wants to meet you! Good luck babe(yn)!! Can't wait for your next update><! xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

YAY!!! Good luck hunny!!! xoxoxo


----------



## 05wilkesm

congrats and good luck!!
remember to post pictures, i wanna see the cutie ;)
xxxxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yay congrats...so excited for you!
Hope everything goes smoothly! x


----------



## Damita

Good luck :)


----------



## x-dannielle

yayyyyyyy good luck! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck sweetie
xx


----------



## sineady

good luck huni
hope everything going oki :)


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh wow!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## KrisKitten

OMG im so late!
GOOD LUCK!!
cant wait to see pics :D:D:D xxxx


----------



## shelx

ooo excitement :yipee: good luck with the labour etc :happydance: :D xxxx


----------



## etcetera

yaaay! congrats!


----------



## Jas029

Ok, So a quick update for you guys!
I'm in the hospital all strapped in with monitors and IVs and blood pressure..

As soon as they hooked up the contraction monitor before I was even on anything I was having frequent contractions.. I really didn't even know that's what they were I just see it go up and I'm like ":shock: I'm having a contraction?"
They're still rather irregular coming every 3-5 minutes for the first hour or so.. 
Now it seems to be more distant more like every 5 minutes but are much stronger.. 
His heart rate is still going strong and my blood pressure is lower and they now have me started on magnesium sulfate(sp?) for blood pressure and things related to blood pressure.. 
The nurse had to move the bottom line of the contraction thing up because my last few contractions were going off the chart for even over 30 seconds..
So far my biggest contraction was off the chart for over 30 seconds all together was over a minute long.. 

They'll put the cervidill or what ever tonight at 7PM(That's 1AM for you UK girls)
And 6-7AM I should be going into labor 
So we're looking at having a baby tomorrow evening.. And hopefully my doctor will be able to deliver if it's still early enough in the day..

I just sat up more because my lower back was killing me and now I haven't had a contraction in almost 10 minutes :shock: (Now that I'm typing this I'm getting another) 

Baby is doing good the heart rate is normal and I keep forgetting what I'm wanting to type because my parents are here and right now currently my uncles are here hanging out with us and my cousin and grandma stopped by for awhile 

Ok..Doctor just came in and said that that my contractions aren't real labor contractions (well, yeah they aren't horribly painful!!)
He said that theres a chance of needing a emergency c-section or vaginal delivery in the middle of the night but it's unlikely and most likely I'll be delivered in the morning

Ok.. ANOTHER UPDATE while sitting here typing this, Medicine just got put in so now I can't get up and pee for two hours lol

I think thats all.. I think lol
I can't have any solid foods I'm on a "liquid clear diet" so I'm stuck with jello and ice basically lol
I haven't had anything to eat since 9:30 this morning and its almost 6PM now lol my poor stomach is just begging for solid food!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, just read the update! glad everything is going well. My mom said when they put you on no food diet they think the baby will come that day, im not sure if thats true in your hospital. lol

cause the 1st day I was in the hospital I got lunch and dinner, then in the morning I got one piece of bread then nothing for lunch (till i after I had him) lol 

soon as I had him I got my dad to bring me a cupcake, it was like heaven lol


----------



## Novbaby08

Woohoo! Glad to hear its going so well! :hugs: Hope your labor goes quick and smooth~!


----------



## madasa

Wishing you a peaceful labour and a smooth delivery... sending every spare "good labour" vibe your way. Can't wait to meet the LO!

Wheeee! How exciting!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Jas029

well my doctor said we should have a baby in the morning as long as there's no emergency in the middle of the night...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> well my doctor said we should have a baby in the morning as long as there's no emergency in the middle of the night...

oh I didn't read that sorry.


----------



## KrisKitten

omg this has to be the best described labour ever!
i feel like im there with u....without ne of the messy bits :winkwink:
Good luck hun, i knw ull do great!
Glad its going ewll so far!!! xxxxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

How exciting, will be keeping a close eye on this thread :happydance: :D


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> omg this has to be the best described labour ever!
> i feel like im there with u....without ne of the messy bits :winkwink:
> Good luck hun, i knw ull do great!
> Glad its going ewll so far!!! xxxxxx

:rofl: well.. laptop+wifi=:thumbup:

I doubt I'll be on much after I have him just get on and say that well.. he arrived? :haha:

My contractions still aren't real labor contractions and really just feel like pressure up in my ribs and sometimes down on my bladder/vagina (hey, I'm in labor I can say it now :rofl:)
Sometimes it's more of a stabbing pain in my vagina though like engaging pains but they don't last..


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Yay!! Good luck for tomorrow honey. :) x


----------



## trashit

oooohh how exciting =D


----------



## KrisKitten

lol, damn technology!!
W00p f0r 7h3 n3x7 L337 84813!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Thanks for the update!! Best of luck xxx


----------



## shocker

hahaha that was the sweetest update ever!! good luck jas will be thinking of you and little riley in the morning!! :happydance:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Good luck babe :) Hope ur labour goes well. :hugs: Cant wait to meet baby :) :happydance: 

:dust:


----------



## madasa

I hate that they are starving you though... Is that in case they need to "look at alternatives" (like surgery)?

If someone tried to keep me from my ham and cucumber sandwich, I would bop them with the gas and air cannister.


----------



## Jas029

madasa said:


> I hate that they are starving you though... Is that in case they need to "look at alternatives" (like surgery)?
> 
> If someone tried to keep me from my ham and cucumber sandwich, I would bop them with the gas and air cannister.

I guess.. Because like there's a chance I might need a emergency c-section in the night or something incase something doesn't go right with the medicine or Riley gets anxious and wants out :haha: (more along the lines heartrate dropping then him actually wanting out)


----------



## flutterbywing

I'm not going to bed tonight.

Ok maybe I will but I will be checking in on my phone from my bed, lol!


----------



## Jas029

lol I think I'm about to nap for abit.. tiredness is realllyy starting to hit now.. 

I'm craving pizza so bad.. What I would give for a papa johns pizza right now!!! :hissy:

My mom worked all night last night and only got 3 hour sleep the day before so she just now laid down.. the rest of my family went home and the nurses haven't been in much so I'm just ready to pass out lol


----------



## Angielove

This is so exciting :OO hahaha.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

get the sleep when you can jas! sweet dreams:)


----------



## KrisKitten

Try and get some rest Jas, ull need it wen ur having him/wen hes here...i ddnt wanna sleep coz i spent all night feeding then staring at tommy and by the day after i was so knackered...get some rest hun xxxx


----------



## Jas029

lol I know I should be sleeping as much as I can right now but I'm just so like excited and want to keep talking to people and stay up but it's like agghh I know I'll regret this later!! 

Contractions are still pretty irregular I'm getting them anywhere from like 4-7 minutes it seems like.. Starting to get abit painful though lol..It's like engaging pains it just feels like the stabbing pains in your vagina :wacko:
Just his head pushing down on that cervix though! 

Hopefully my cervix will be nice and ready by morning :dust:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was up till 4am the night before I had quintin cause I was excited and I couldn't sleep in the hospital. lol


----------



## Angielove

PreggoEggo said:


> I was up till 4am the night before I had quintin cause I was excited and I couldn't sleep in the hospital. lol


Same here. I could not sleep at ALL. xD


----------



## Jas029

well being hooked up to all this I don't know if I'm aloud to like sleep on my side or if I'm stuck on my back.. nothings been said of it..
But my lower back hurts so bad I wont be able to get comfy and fall asleep on my back.. 

I know I wasn't aloud to get up and pee for the first two hours after the medicine was inserted but it's been two hours now so thats fine..


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats hun. I didnt think nesting could "cause" pre-eclampsia!? It's not a nice thing to get. but atleast you are far along enough now that they can get baby out without having to worry about an early one. good luck!! x


----------



## debsxhim

I hope everything go as planned, and congratulations! Just try and stay positive. :D Your almost there. :happydance:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Jas029 said:


> I'm craving pizza so bad.. What I would give for a papa johns pizza right now!!! :hissy:

Oh! I want papa johns too! :nope:

When my friend was in labor, she said it felt "like christmas, except you know what you're getting." (Unless you're team :yellow: :haha:)


----------



## glitterbomb

:dust:congrats and good luck :dust:


----------



## Jas029

Well, I was able to sleep for afew hours before my stupid IV woke me up beeping like crazy and a nurse didn't automatically come in I waited like over 5 minutes til I finally called the one... 
It was a very light sleeping state and basically didn't feel like sleep just felt like a drowzy state as I felt the contractions and all the nice wonderful pain still...

Contractions are getting worse and worse and I wasn't able to fall back asleep the pain was soo bad in my lower back and so I couldn't even sleep on my side it made the contractions feel even worse..
Finally I gave up and now I'm sitting on a birthing ball but if my blood pressure strikes up then I'm back into the bed :( but she checked it when I sat on it and it didn't jump up so she let me be.. Although sitting on this the stupid heartrate monitor wont pick up his heart rate well so it says its like 170-190 for like 5 seconds then drops down to 80 :wacko:
I told my mom I better hope his heartrate really isn't that low or I'll get whisked away for a c-section!!

I'm getting contractions every 2-5 minutes it seems like and ohh my god all I have to say is it HURTS!!!! it's going to get even more painful too :cry:
I told my mom it's not fair it's like a double whammy I'm having contractions in my lower back and my front :(

I had a BM afew minutes ago (sorry tmi) and I'm sitting on the toilet and my body was trying to push soo bad.. like with the contractions and everything it was trying to push that baby right out and I'm like nooo not yet..
I'm wondering how much I'm dilated since I read you don't get that urge til you're dilated alot.. 

My contractions right now seem to be lasting about a minute long but they range in how far apart.. all I gotta say is inbetween contractions is like HEAVEN!! Enjoy that time because once the next one starts you're like "Aw sh**" 

It really feels like a giant period cramp in my back.. lol that's the best way to describe it when I'm having a contraction..

My contractions are starting abit of a pattern now.. I just had two reallyyy big ones over a minute long less than a minute apart.. ouch..
But I haven't had a big one in over 5 minutes now..


----------



## Angielove

ah hope the delivery goes well.
i completley know what you mean.i was scared to DEATH to give birth! 

but trust me when its all done, it really is worth it :)


----------



## Jas029

omg these contractions are horrible.. i had almost 6 minutes of peace from the two big ones then i get (now on FIVE) contractions in a row all except one less then a minute apart lasting over a minute usually..

Feels like my backs going to snap in half :hissy:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww Jas I hope it all goes well! Can't wait to see little Riley :happydance:


----------



## Angielove

Yes we are excited to meet little Riley.

(i cant believe i was in your place 3 weeks ago) 
i feel for you <33


----------



## LovingYou

Good luck Jas! :) thanks for all the updates! Hehe


----------



## MiissMuffet

I can't believe you are still about to type if the pain is that bad lol. Dedication! :winkwink: x


----------



## TattiesMum

Yay Jas :D :hugs:

I just logged on for my early morning B&B catch up, and here you are giving a contraction by contraction account of your labour!! You ROCK Girl :hugs: LOL :happydance:

I'm SO excited that Riley is finally coming and this is almost like being there with you (except without the messy bits as Kris says lol) .... keep using the birthing ball when you can - it will help progress labour :hugs:

I'll be thinking of you all day poppet, and will keep popping in to see how things are going :hugs: :happydance:

In the meantime here's some .....

cervix softening
:dust:


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeeehaa lady :D get that baby out so we can see him!! You're doing soo well :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

I love reading the updates, can't wait to hear more news 

Hope everything is going well 

xx


----------



## Alexandra91

How exciting!! cant wait for the next update, im hoping it will say little Riley is here :) good luck xx


----------



## Strawberries

Hope it's all going well :) good luck :D!


----------



## Hannah :)

OMG JAS! Asif i miss all the action lol.
Im so happy for you :) 
Keep going m'love sounds like your doing an amazing job! cant wait see that little boy of yours :)

GOOD LUCK! 

xxx


----------



## lottebot

Good Luck, i've already said but you're amazing to still be on B&B in labour! :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

lottebot said:


> Good Luck, i've already said but you're amazing to still be on B&B in labour! :)

yea, I heard if you can still do things like that then you can't be that far lol. Jas hasn't been on in awhile so hopefully that a good thing :) x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jasssssss!!! :nope:
You were meant to hold on and be after me!!! :rofl:

Best of luck with labour babe.
Can't wait to see pics of little man Riley!! :happydance:

x X x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Wow! How do you find the strength to type during all this?! You're amazing!!!

Keep going, you'll be done soon! Good luck, mama!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Gd luc hun, sounds like it wont be long now!!! 
Cant wait to here your birth announcement and see picciess!

x x x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Oh how exciting!!! Good luck i hope all is going well :D xx


----------



## Jadelm

Good luck! Can't wait for the next update :) xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

wow your doing great. Hope all is well & i cant wait for more updates :)

x


----------



## Rachiie18

Your doing great huni!! just think not long and little Riley will be here!! :D good luck hunni !
:hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

wow, i take the recent silence to mean things r happenin?
I know by the time i was a few hours before i literally couldnt move on the bed, even to roll over so the MW could check me, im so amazed u were typing that long!!
Hope everything is going well and u and bubba riley r ok :):flower: xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

KrisKitten said:


> *wow, i take the recent silence to mean things r happenin?*
> I know by the time i was a few hours before i literally couldnt move on the bed, even to roll over so the MW could check me, im so amazed u were typing that long!!
> Hope everything is going well and u and bubba riley r ok :):flower: xxx

Let's hope so!
Will be checking in to see if anything's been updated :thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

^ That's what I was going to say! I'm so excited!!


----------



## madasa

I hope Riley is here and you are both doing well! Sounds like you were very busy while I was asleep... You did so well! So many women freak out and lose it, and I can just imagine you sat there typing away :D


----------



## jenny_wren

stalk stalk stalk

COME ON BABY!!!

:dust:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jenny_wren said:


> stalk stalk stalk
> 
> COME ON BABY!!!
> 
> :dust:​

lol I keep stalking this thread to see if there is any news.:thumbup: I think riley might have been born or is being born cause she hasn't been on in a bit :happydance:


----------



## Genna

yay!!!!!! So excited for you, hun, you're doing so well! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## Ley

lol I've been stalking all day too.
Hope things are going well x


----------



## flutterbywing

Ooooo no news must be good news!


----------



## msp_teen

GOOD LUCK JAS!!! You are doing great!! Can't wait to see baby Riley!!


----------



## aob1013

Aww so excited for you!


----------



## Angielove

ahh i need an update XD.
this is so exciting though haha.


----------



## abbSTAR

awww come on jas keeping us all waiting:nope:
ive been stalking this page all day to haha.
hope everything's going well for you hun! if your not already, i bet you'll be holding little Riley very very soon!
:dust:​


----------



## Sarah10

aww hope he arrives soon if he hasnt already! good luck hun! xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

hope he doesnt take too long if he's not already there!


----------



## etcetera

woo, just read the last update...this is exciting!
I like the descriptions lol, it gives me an insight as to what to expect lol

I hope everything is going well so far!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

wooooooo congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightkd

Hope everything's going well!! Good Luck!! :D

xx


----------



## madasa

argh!!! the suspense is KILLING me! Hope you're still doing OK, anxiously checking for updates....


----------



## jenny_wren

still stalking!!

COME ON UPDATE!!!!!!!!

love how there's loads of people
reading this :rofl:

xxx​


----------



## amandakelley

OMG! I just read through all 13 pages and I can't believe you're already having your baby, Jas! This is so exciting. AND you were typing WHILE in labor! You're my hero hon! This makes me wanna be more active on BNB again bc I have been away for a bit and just hop on to get a few updates. But omg! Can't wait to see some pictures! Come on baby Riley!


----------



## Angielove

Its 3pm there so hopefully Riley comes soon! :O


----------



## amandakelley

Has anyone heard any updates from Jas yet? It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck 
hope Riley is here now!!


xxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

UPDATEUPDATEUPDATEUPDATEUPDATE!!!!!

Come on!!! We must know!!!



Hope everything is going well, hun!


----------



## AyaChan

lmao evrytime i get an email saying someone has replied to this thread im like "omg maybe jas has updated" then im very disappointed when its just someone else waiting for her :L


----------



## ~RedLily~

can't wait for an update keep checking to see if you've had him yet!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck Jas x


----------



## Charlotte23

Good luck Jas, can't wait to see baby Riley :) xox


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl: you girls are so funny!

i cant talk i keep coming back too :rofl:​


----------



## sarah0108

hope everythings going well! 

:hugs: x


----------



## flutterbywing

Hope he's in your arms right now!!


----------



## Embo

hope riley is with you now... hope everything is going well. :)


----------



## amandakelley

Go Jas! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

i can't wait to hear from you, mama! I must have checked this thread 100x this morning!!


----------



## KrisKitten

i think this has to be one of THE most stalked births :rofl:


----------



## nightkd

At least we're not skulking about outside the hospital yet!! :lol:

x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: i keep checking for updates every like hour haha! im such a loser :blush:

i really hope he's here now and everything went okay for her :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

nightkd said:


> At least we're not skulking about outside the hospital yet!! :lol:
> 
> x

operative word being "yet"

:ninja:


----------



## nightkd

annawrigley said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> At least we're not skulking about outside the hospital yet!! :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> operative word being "yet"
> 
> :ninja:Click to expand...

:haha: CREEPY!!!! :nope:


----------



## shocker

haha Jas your so dedicated with your updates!! we want a new one now tho!!! i wanna see riley!! :happydance: hope its all going well!


----------



## mum2beagain

any news yet ladies x


----------



## Angielove

Everyone IS rooting for you Jas!! :)
Its already 6pm :O
yes we are def stalking xD


----------



## amandakelley

C'mon now Jas!! We want to hear from you! Wanna know when Riley is born and how you two are doing. Also, some baby pictures, of course! lol
But AT LEAST an update!


----------



## jenny_wren

sod it which hospital is she at?!?!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

gonna march into the delivery suit
and demand an update!!! :haha:

stalk stalk stalk some more!

you girls need a life :smug:

xxx​


----------



## annawrigley

oh she lives in america you say?
pah, distance is not an object for the stalking pros of BnB :smug:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: ^^ you two are crazy

im way to comfy in my quilt to attempt this 'outside hospital stalking' business :haha: tis freezing!! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know if i just had a baby the last thing i would be doing is jumpingon here to update straight away. I'm sure She'll update when she's ready ladies :) x


----------



## calm

So exciting! The things a laptop and wifi can do ! Good luck!!!! XXX


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I've been silently stalking this all day. :haha:

Go Jas! Get him out! :dance:
Hopefully he's already here and you're just spending time with him. :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I cant wait to see pictures of him!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Ha! Finally a positive on here to being American! I only have to catch a bus to stand outside the hospital to wait! Enjoy your flight, ladies! :rofl:

Seriously though, let's see those pictures, missy!!! We're all dying to meet him!


----------



## Angielove

Yay for being in America too (;
lmao


----------



## stuffymuffy

annawrigley said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> At least we're not skulking about outside the hospital yet!! :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> operative word being "yet"
> 
> :ninja:Click to expand...

Since Rome and I are the closest we'll go do the skulking and update everyone 
:ninja:


----------



## nightkd

MiissMuffet said:


> I know if i just had a baby the last thing i would be doing is jumpingon here to update straight away. I'm sure She'll update when she's ready ladies :) x

That's so selfish! :nope: Updating BnB is WAY more important than spending time with your newborn!!! :winkwink::haha:

Hope she and LO are doing well :)

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Good luck! I cant wait to see pictures! :D


----------



## BlazenXx

I know I'm new, but I just wanted to say that I hope things are going well for you and I hope you're spending some much deserved time with your baby :)


----------



## nicholatmn

nightkd said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I know if i just had a baby the last thing i would be doing is jumpingon here to update straight away. I'm sure She'll update when she's ready ladies :) x
> 
> That's so selfish! :nope: *Updating BnB is WAY more important than spending time with your newborn!!!* :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Hope she and LO are doing well :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl: Of course!


----------



## Angielove

BlazenXx said:


> I know I'm new, but I just wanted to say that I hope things are going well for you and I hope you're spending some much deserved time with your baby :)

Welcome to BnB


----------



## BlazenXx

Angielove said:


> Welcome to BnB

Thanks, I feel really welcome here!


----------



## KrisKitten

this has to be the LONGEST announcement thread before bubs is actually announced as well :haha::rofl:
....im still on tentrehooks here...
LOL jenny we should get a life....sez miss 'stalk stalk stalk'
PAH! :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm going crazy here! SOMETHING good must have happened by now! (Just going off what she told us) I hope she got the birth she wanted!


----------



## haley09

me too i keep coming back to see if she has updated :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hope so too. 
can't wait to hear from her! i hope she enjoying her 1st night with riley.


----------



## amandakelley

Cmon Jas!!! We're all dying here, and we've been stalking it ALL day!! We want updates girlie! Hopefully you're typing up a big, long detailed story of everything with pictures and everything. And as Kris said earlier, this has to be one of THE most stalked births EVER! Your so special!  You should save it and show it to Riley later and show him how crazy we've all been going waiting for him to arrive! :)


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

amandakelley said:


> Cmon Jas!!! We're all dying here, and we've been stalking it ALL day!! We want updates girlie! Hopefully you're typing up a big, long detailed story of everything with pictures and everything. And as Kris said earlier, this has to be one of THE most stalked births EVER! Your so special!  *You should save it and show it to Riley later and show him how crazy we've all been going waiting for him to arrive!* :)

:rofl: I can imagine him being like 14 or 15 and Jas showing him this as he's texting his friends "Dude....My mom has some crazy friends." :dohh:


----------



## Angielove

:haha: that is so true. shes so loved. XDDD


----------



## Jas029

Well, sorry about leaving ya last night!! I was really tired and the pain of the contractions was getting worse so I had Nubain(sp?) put in my IV at 1AM that takes the edge off contractions so I was able to get an hour of sleep (well, drowsy mode I still felt all the contractions and stuff) then I woke up to my stupid IV beeping and I waited like 10 minutes and a nurse never came in so I called them and it still took them afew minutes to come in and shut it up :growlmad:

By that point my Nubain wore off enough I was feeling the contractions to much I couldn't get back to sleep so after trying I finally told the nurse and she gave me another dose about 3AM.. I got back to sleep after it kicked in and slept for another maybe 30 minutes before I started feeling them painfully again because the more dose you have of it the shorter it works.. if that makes sense...
It made me really drowsy and dizzy.. after it wore off both times I went up to the bathroom and my mom had to help me all the way to the toilet I was so incredibly dizzy..

After it wore off the second time they asked if I wanted it again when I could take it but I declined as by that point it would of already been 5AM and they were planning on starting my potosin at 7AM.. I didn't feel like being drowsy for hours just for maybe 20 minutes of relief..

ANYWAY!! I stayed up and fought through the contractions and drowsiness and at 6:50 my doctor came in and broke my waters and Riley pooped.. lol so they hooked me up to some warm fluid stuff that washes out the amniotic fluid and meconium so I'm like leaking like crazy lol every contraction abunch more comes out..

Yes I'm typing this during contractions that are indeed quite painful!! I take a break from typing for a contraction lol

*
ok this is nothing recent it was from 10 This morning I was going to write a big update but i got distracted with labor n bad contractions so you'll have to wait til my birth story

i'm soo tired riley is in another room being monitorred  but its looking good n i xant keep my eyes open but wanted to let everyone know he ended up being a csection baby at 7:43pm(CST) weighing 6lbs 11.5oz n 19 3/4 inches long
everyone says he looks just like me.. ill give more details some other time im sooo tired*
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4369758060_48172b33ed.jpg


----------



## stuffymuffy

He's adorable Jas!! Congrats!!:wohoo:


----------



## haley09

awww he is gorgeous! congrats!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

He's so cute! :D


----------



## amandakelley

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! IT'S RILEY! Aww hun he's adorable! I've been getting on here constantly to check for an update from you. And then I see that you're the last one who commented on it and I hurried and clicked on i to check and then the damn page wouldn't go down far enough. I can't believe it! Great job! :) He is absolutely perfect. You must be soooo proud.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

OMG! He's so adorable! :dance: :hugs: :dance:
Great job, Jas! 
Here's to a quick and healthy recovery!


----------



## Ablaski17

Ah congrats hes adorable!!!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Yaaaaaaaay! Congratulations! I'm so glad you're both healthy! Congrats again!!

(Now that I know you two are safe, I'm off to bed! Sweet dreams, MAMA!)


----------



## Angielove

AW CONGRATS!  
Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## TattiesMum

Awwww Bless him - he's soooo cute :hugs::hugs:

Well done Jas :hugs::hugs: I'm so glad that he's here safe and sound and that you are OK too - I've been silently stalking you too LOL, and here is the first place online I came to this morning :D

Congratulations Poppet ..... and WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY RILEY :D :happydance: :D :happydance: :D :happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*Congrats​​*​:happydance:​He looks so tiny:cloud9::cloud9:​


----------



## AyaChan

congrats :D


----------



## aob1013

Aww, well done x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Well done! :) :hugs: Hes just gorgeous!! :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Charlotte23

Risk being late for work JUST because I wanted to see baby Riley  But congrats Jas, hes a real cutie :D xox


----------



## lottebot

Congratulations honey :hugs: he is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## jenjo1992

well dun chick :).... he is absoluty adorable
xx


----------



## Hannah :)

Awwwwwwwwwww :) Im so happy for you hun! His beautiful and looks so tiny and cute! hehe. Hope your both ok!
Sending lots of love :)

xxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

well done Jas, he's beautiful :cloud9:
:hugs:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Congrats!!! I've been silently stalking all ;ast night waiting for this lol. Again, CONGRATS!! He's adorable!!! :) xxx


----------



## Rachiie18

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: hes absolutley gorgeous Jas! :D
:cloud9:


----------



## glitterbomb

congrats :hugs: he's adorable


----------



## trashit

awwwww he is gorgeousss!! :cloud9: i hope your both doing well hun xxx


----------



## Maddiee

YAY! Congrats Jas! Riley is so cute.


----------



## jenny_wren

i knew i should have stayed up last night!!
:dohh: :rofl:

OMG!! jas he's GORGEOUS!!:cloud9:

massive congratulations!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx​


----------



## calm

Congratsss


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Embo

Congratulations he is so cute, I hope you both are doing well. Welcome to the world Riley!:flower:


----------



## flutterbywing

Awwwwwww, welcome to the world baby riley, and massive congrats Jas :cloud9:


----------



## Jadelm

Congratulations, he's soooo sweet. I think practically EVERYBODY has been stalking this!!! xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You must be so proud Jas. Congratulations xx


----------



## sarah0108

congratulations jas!! well done hun :hugs:

hes lovely! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats!
hes tiny! 
xx


----------



## annawrigley

congrats jas!! :hugs:
hope you recover soon xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jasssss!! :hugs:
Congratulations babe! :happydance:
Baby Riley is completely adorable!!! 
I thought he might have weighed more than that though! :haha:

Well done again babe. You've done so well. 
xXx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congrats!!! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## mightyspu

Congratulations!


----------



## shocker

ahhhh isnt he just gorgeous!!! :cloud9: delighted your both recovering well and huuuuge congrats! :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

Congrats he is gorgeous :D x


----------



## lily123

Congratulations hun :hugs: he's lovely! Hope you recover well x x x x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

he is so adorable! congrats!! hope you and Riley are doing well!!


----------



## nightkd

Congrats! :D

xx


----------



## MissMoo91

congrats hes so cute!!!


----------



## Alexandra91

Congratulations Jas!
Hes sooo adorable!! well done :D xx


----------



## KrisKitten

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
He is adorable, v v v v v v cute...
Congrats on ur beautiful baby boy :cloud9:
Heres 2 a speedy recovery hun :flower:

ooh and
:hi: R1L3y!!! :D
:wohoo::yipee::wohoo:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmylou209

congrats hes so cute glad u are both ok :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

This really is the longest birth thread I've ever seen.... lol

You guys are so LOVED!!!


----------



## Kirsti

Congrats hun! He is beautiful! xxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Well done!!!! He's so gorgeous!!! Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

awwww congratulations jas <3


----------



## msp_teen

Awww Congratulations Jas, He is gorgeous!!


----------



## meganracheal

Congrats! :)
Wishing you and your son all the best.


----------



## Jas029

I'm so sorry I finally read through this thread last night I was completely out of it.. I was going to write a big update for you guys 10:30AM yesterday but then I started getting bad contractions and people were coming in and out so I completely forgot about the computer..
By that time my contractions were horribly painful and my mom, my cousin Kayla and my dad (some) were there helping me through it trading on and off who did what to help me through the pain.. But I toughed it out and didn't want an epidural(That's really all they have here besides nubain and stadol.. both narcotics through iv)
I made it all the way til 2 with nothing then starting looking back at my options again.. I still didn't want to get an epidural and so I asked for a narcotic and this time they gave me stadol which they described it as feeling drunk.. which I've never been drunk before lol but it sureeee made me loopy!! I was sitting there laughing like crazy for 5 minutes and it made everyone else laugh causing me to laugh more and it was just.. a mess... I said some weirddd things on that drug :haha:

Anyway I'm not trying to write a whole birth story here.. 

After the main part of the loopiness wore off (about 10 minutes) I was just extremely drowsy and it really didn't take any pain off the contractions at all it just made me so out of my head when I got one I didn't care :haha:

Anywayyy.. So after fighting through that the contractions were soo horrible at that point and they checked me and I was 6cm and I think sometime after 6pm they checked me again and I was still the same and they say after 5 it usually speeds up.. By this point I couldn't handle the pain any longer I wasn't crying or screaming but oh man it was the worst pains..

Since there wasn't really a difference between the last two times they checked me (sorry I don't know the time frame the last several hours seemed all bunched together) I hit the stage where I couldn't take it anymore I said I couldn't do this for another couple of hours depending on how well I dilated the pain was horrific at that point and I had been having contractions since 2PM the day before (Although back then it was just pressure and wasn't painful at all..)
They said I could either get an epidural to help the pain and try to stick it out which in the end could still end up c-section.. or just go straight for the c-section..
:nope:
I seriously bursted into tears at this point I tried so hard all night and all day and all that work and I was just going to have to get a c-section.. My nurses were all extremely impressed how well I took the labor pains and stuff especially since this is my first child (Ofcorse, you girls noticed that some too since I was on here updating everyone in the middle of contractions.. or tried anyway)
I just started balling my eyes out I tried and tried to keep myself calm but at that point it was just so hard and my mom started crying as well and hugged me and told me it was going to be OK.. Ofcorse I was still getting contractions and since I was crying I was all tensed up and couldn't relax making the contractions even worse (There's some advice for you girls that haven't gone into labor.. RELAX AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE THROUGH A CONTRACTION!!!)

So as soon as I signed the papers they stopped the potasin and fluids that were washing out the meconium and I had to stick it out through more contractions and they finally wheeled my bed to the operating room where they did the spinal tap and laid me down and started things up as they let my mom into the room.. It felt so weird like my belly was just a bowl full of jello (jelly for you UK girls lol) and I just felt tons of pressure and jiggling.. 
My mom stood there comforting me while I lay there through the operation and next thing I know I hear a little cry.. It took them like 5 minutes to get him over to me and had him eye to eye with me for about a minute then off he went again while they finished me up.. 
Finally I went back to my room where they cleaned me up abunch and stuff.. (Again trying not to make this into a huge birth story so I'll try to make it alittle shorter)
I waited and waited and once I was covered up they let some of my family in that showed me pictures of him on their camera since I didn't get a good look and said he looks just like me and has big feet/hands (Must get that from his 6'4 father)
Finally after over an hour they brought him in and set him next to me in my arm but I was still numb from the chest down and was laying flat on my back and could only move my arms a little with all the stuff I was still hooked up to but he laid there and screamed a little and I had tears in my eyes and people took TONS of pictures but I can only show you guys the ones my mom uploaded to her flickr for now because I CBA(english term :haha:) to upload them or anything.. 
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4369979297_bcdd0622b8.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4369979295_8d9408f11d.jpg
(I look OH SO LOVELY after being in the hospital for over 26 hours at that point..with the labor/c-section)

Sadly his lungs seemed a little bad still they're guessing he just swallowed some of his poop when he came out lol but he wasn't able to stay to terribly long with me but we did manage to get everyone out of the room and my nurse and my mom helped me to try and breast feed and he did latch he kept making sucking gestures with his mouth before so he was determined! Although because I was still limited to my back and still quite numb (although luckily by this point my chest was all normal) he fed a little bit but he keeps trying to like suck on his own tongue or what the nurse called "tongue thrusting" but he had a bottle not long before they brought him in to me because his blood sugar level was low.. So I was quite impressed after a c-section and bottle he still seemed to take the nipple well but I was still on my back and really couldn't move him on my own much so I had to have ALOT of help from my nurse to get him positioned and stuff but when he was positioned right he seemed to be sucking well and getting something out of there which made me so happy :cloud9:

After I was done they had to haul him back away to the nursery where a NICU nurse was working that night so she just watched him all night and he had to get started on a feeding tube and oxygen because he was being fussy when trying to feed him later and his oxygen levels were low or something but he still looked/looks perfectly fine and pink and everything :shrug:
I haven't seen him again since last night and at around 3-4 AM they tried to have me stand up and I made it through the pain and was able to stand with them holding me but I got extremely light-headed and dizzy and my ears started ringing and had to sit back down... but later at about.. 8ish?(no idea lol) they tried again and I was able to make it to the bathroom to get cleaned up and stuff but man it hurts so bad..
I'd hate to know what it's like recovering from a vaginal birth but a c-section is just so bad to me because I can't bond with Riley..

They currently still have me on magnesium for the preeclampsia/blood pressure and they were planning to take me off tonight but my nurse just came in and said the bloods they took earlier something in it came back higher then before so they're going to leave me on it all night and check my blood again in the morning.. (Nurse said something about it being uric acid and LDH?)
I hate it it makes me so dizzy and light-headed and itchy and my vision just keeps fading in and out just sitting here :growlmad: It keeps making me like randomly drowsy as well... one minute I'll sit there and be fine next my eyes are closed and I'm half asleep.. (which is also thanks to lack of sleep but still)

I was really hoping to get in a wheelchair and go visit Riley who was moved over to the NICU this morning the only reason he wasn't in there before is because a nurse that normally works in the NICU was there last night in the regular nursery so now she went home they went ahead and moved him over where he's on oxygen and a feeding tube and they're monitoring his blood sugar :(
I miss him so much it kills me laying here in bed and I can't try and move and walk around much because of the pain but thanks to the MAG I REALLY can't do it.. Otherwise I'd bear through the pain and try and go see him as much as possible..

So yeah I'm just kinda sitting here half asleep constantly my mom goes and visits Riley every hour or two and I'll have family coming in and out all day but otherwise I'm just stuck in this bed missing my little man.. But it's for the best I'd rather have them monitoring him incase something goes wrong instead of taking the chance and have him in here with me and have something go wrong..


Oh, and sorry if my posts make no sense this MAG kinda does that to you...

But I just wanted to let everyone know what happened with everything and they'll continue to monitor Riley in the NICU from anywhere from just afew days to over a week depending on how everything is looking for him.. The big thing is his blood sugar levels were low and he was breathing heavily from probably swallowing meconium but my mom re-assured me he seems to be breathing much better today but still have him on oxygen just incase but like I said he's still plenty pink/red..

I'll try to get on and update if anything happens with him but with the MAG and stuff it's just a pain to keep my eyes open and focused to really ever get on..

But I wanted to let everyone know and I'll try to get more pictures like I said I have to wait for my mom to upload them to flickr so I can get the links off them.. Everyone says he looks like me and he has quite the full head of hair I'm hoping I'll be able to get in a wheelchair or something and go see him later!!

You girls are absolutely wonderful and yes I think this is one of the longest birth story type thread in the teen section yet with everyone wanting to know what's going on..

But I'm just trying to rest at this point and they have me back on solid foods so I'm about to eat my first meal of solid foods in over two days!! :happydance:

If something happens I'll try to get on and post a short update though but otherwise it still might be awhile before you hear something from me.. 

Hopefully Riley's lungs will clear out and I'm suppose to start pumping today to help my milk come in and despite the bottles and feeding tubes and not much contact with him I'll still be able to BF..
:dust: BFing dust  :dust:

I just really want my boy to atleast be able to be in the room with me!! I don't even care about the pain when he's with me because I remember it's all worth it but it doesn't help when I've only got to really see him once since he came into this world and I was numb and stuck on my back :(... Now I can sit up with support behind me without pain and could be easily able to hold and BF him properly but now he's in the NICU and I can't :cry:


(So sorry this is so incredibly long bless all who made it through all of this :blush:)


----------



## Jemma_x

I hope hes back with you soon hun, hes absoulutly gorgeous x


----------



## mum2beagain

Awww hun glad ur doing ok he's so cute xxx


----------



## abbSTAR

It was soo worth reading:)! Your doing amazing babe! I admire you sooooo much! Well done! I'm sure you and Riley will be together soon.. Best wishes xxxx


----------



## trashit

hes gorgeous! I think your so brave!! I hope Riley gets better soon and so do you and you can get home with him and hold him as much as you want :) xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

You're doing such a great job! I hope Riley gets better soon so that you can have your much deserved time with your boy xxx Lot's of breast feeding dust:dust:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Hope you to feel better asap :) & i hope he's back with you to get lots n lots of snuggles from his mummy :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol that was a long read but worth it.
I hope everything is okay with him
both me and my brother breathed in our poop.lol.
Good luck BFing. I hope your able to.


----------



## Angielove

Aww congrats Jas. I hope you feel better soon and you and Riley are together soon :) xx

good luck BF. I've wanted to quit several times but i've stuck it out! haha


----------



## shocker

Aww hun im sorry rileys poorly hopefully he'll be back with you soon! I actually love the pictures, in the second one your face, its just perfect you just look so proud and in love! Lots of bf dust and hugs!! 
:dust::dust: :hugs: x


----------



## BlazenXx

Omigoodness! So wonderful to hear the news, he's so adorable!


----------



## lizardbreath

Congrats


----------



## Jas029

Well in afew minutes I'll be able to go and see him.. I got up and walked to the bathroom again and I was doing really good and not getting so lightheaded and dizzy.. At the moment I'm sitting up in a chair out of bed and I'm having no pains around the wounds which is really good.. 
Hopefully I'll get to go hold him and see him since last night I was so out of it still and really didn't get much of a chance to spend time with him...

The neo-natal nurse person woman thingy (Ok, this MAG still has some effects ok?) came in and talked to me about his condition and are expecting to keep him in there for atleast another week.. :cry:

I lost alot of blood during the c-section and after and they were talking about a transfusion but my doctor said we shouldn't have to because I'm young and strong and can regenerate that blood hopefully
But I'm able to sit and walk around pretty good just a tad dizziness and only mild pain when walking that's tolerable so I'm fighting this surgery as hard as I can so I'm stable enough to visit my boy as much as possible :cloud9:

I'm fighting through this c-section pain as hard as I can and trying to be strong enough for both me and Riley.. Hopefully he'll be strong like his momma and fight this off and get him out of the NICU atleast.. 

But I'm off again I figured I'd get on since I'm able to sit up comfortably in the chair I'll pop back on.. 

You girls are wonderful!!! :hugs:


----------



## stephx

Congratulations he is adorable!!

I hope you recover quickly hun :) Stay strong :)

:hugs:

xx


----------



## shelx

congratulations!!
hes so adorable and looks so much like you! x


----------



## Angielove

Stay strong Jas. We love you and Riley. :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

your doing so good hun, 
hope you have fun seeing you little guy! its the best thing in the world:)
congrats again on being a mommy:)


----------



## 05wilkesm

Congrats hun :hugs:
hes gorgeoussss
xxxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry to hear he's having some problems, I hope he recovers quickly, and you :hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

yo should be so proud of urself :hugs:
sending my love, best wishes, thoughts, luck and nething else useful your way :flower: xxxxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Congrats Jas, he's gorgeous :cloud9: :D I'm sorry to hear about his lung problems, I know how hard it is to have a baby with lung problems so if you need a chat my PM box is always open :cloud9: Enjoy mommyhood!


----------



## Jas029

I got to hold him for close to an hour :cloud9:
I started crying when we headed back to my room (and even still holding him knowing I'd have to go soon) I didn't want to let him go I finally had him in my arms for the first time since last night he was more just next to me I was so numb..

He has a full head of hair with a mix of colors.. some is dark and some blonde.. I still haven't really seen his eyes both times I held him he was resting usually he fussed when he had a bubble or something but never did open his eyes.. Last night he barely opened them a slit and they just looked really really dark with abit of blue.. just normal newborn eyes basically.. He was really relaxed in my arms though.. It sucks with the c-section wounds though I had to have my boppy pillow on my lap to support my arm so I could hold him because it was straining my arms just trying to rock him a little.. 

I love him to death though he's absolutely adorable.. The NICU said I can come in every 4 hours when they do the feeding so he'll be up because when he's asleep they don't want to disturb him and want him to get as much rest as possible.. but it doesn't mean I'll be able to go in every 4 hours my nurses said it depends on how stable I am but they said maybe every other feeding if I'm up to it.. 


It kills me to think it will be like this for atleast another week.. Especially since I'll be discharged without him I just can't imagine going home without him.. Especially since we live afew miles out of town and it's like a 20 minute drive one way.. 
I just never ever want him to leave my arms it's not fair I'm so jealous of some of you girls that got to take them home not long after :hissy: and my poor baby is in the NICU with all these cords plugged into him and seeing him in pain :cry:
He almost started crying at one point he just seemed to be in pain I about cried I hate seeing him like that.. then have to just hand him off for many hours and go back to my room... 

This is so rough..


----------



## KrisKitten

im sorry hun :hugs:
try and remind urself its all so he can be as happy and healthy as can be in the long run, i no those r pretty empty words wen u have to leave ur baby but its all u can do im afraid...sending u so many hugs :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sma1588

wow jas just wanted to say congrats and i hope he comes home soon!


----------



## flutterbywing

:hugs:


----------



## BlazenXx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aw Jas you're so strong! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh hun, all your updates are amazing!
You've been so brave! :hugs:

Little Riley's adorable!
Get well soon little man! <3

x


----------



## madasa

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby boy! It's a rough start, but he'llbe with you all the time soon :hugs2:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

congratulations,
he is beautiful and i hope he gets beetter and is home soon xxx


----------



## Jas029

It's really tough.. The earliest I get out of here is Monday but it's going to be atleast a week for Riley :(
I don't know how I'm going to be able to leave with him still here.. but I'm making a good recovery and tomorrow I'll have to start walking to the NICU to see him instead of a wheelchair.. They drew my blood this morning and it's looking better so I get to go off the magnesium today and get moved over to the recovery room since I was still on the mag they had me stay in the delivery room.. 
My veins are tiny and the woman had to draw the blood out of my hand this morning.. She felt bad about doing it and I'm like I just went through labor and a c-section a little needle is nothing!! 

I'm hoping to try and get over to see Riley in afew and I'll be moved over to the new room sometime today where I can hopefully atleast wash my hair as I haven't since Wednesday morning..

But now that I'm going off the mag I can get my catheter taken out and the IV is stopped and my blood pressure cuff is off so as soon as the catheters out I'll be cord-free!!! :happydance:

It's so rough though I don't even feel like a mother yet I feel like the last 9 months have just been a dream although with the c-section I feel my uterus is contracting some and it almost feels like movement it's so weird now that he's out of my belly...

I just know I'm going to suffer bad depression I'm so scared by the time Riley's finally out he'll take forever to adjust being home and wont know who I am or anything it's so hard it makes me want to cry but it hurts if I do because of the incision..
*I'm not keeping up with any other threads so if you guys have anything to say to me or tell me even O/T (ofcorse what else is there to talk to me about at this point?) even just announcing something that happened to you that you want me to know (births/scare/ect) just anything go ahead and put it in this thread for me to see because I'm not even bothering with the others but I do read what people post in this one so just anything you want me to know just put it here because I'm still curious if any of you girls went early or how your L/Os are doing I just don't bother reading through hundreds of other pages on other things right now *


I had a dream last night for the first time since being in here and it's really fuzzy but I know it was something like they put him back in me so I could try over again..
I really wish I could just go back to when I was in labor and do something for a different outcome even though there's nothing I could of done except get a c-section earlier on but I'd just go back to when I was in all that pain and go through it and hope that this time he comes out completely healthy and I don't need a c-section and he could be in the room with me it's just so painful to not even feel like a mother yet and all these pains and stuff and I can't even hold my son to feel better.. Everytime I want to get up and see him I try to wait til they feed him (every 4 hours so 12,4 and 8) and so I tell myself I'm going to try and get up and go see him at that time then it comes and I'm extremely tired or in pain it's just really hard with him being there like that and me being in here like this :cry:

I feel so bad making my mom or nurses do stuff for me now since I'm not in labor and I keep telling myself I just had a major surgery I need to recover from but I'm still trying to do abunch on my own and it hurts but I feel so bad making my mom jump up to do things for me constantly because I know she needs a break as well..


I think thats all... Sorry I come on here planning to write a short update and write a whole book but it's just so rough and I cant laugh or cry or cough or anything without pain.. 

I love my little man more then anything in the world and FOB has stopped by to see him and thinks he knows how hard it is with him being in there and stuff and it just annoys the hell out of me because I carried him for 9 months and went through all that pain just to have a c-section and now trying so hard to recover and with Riley in the NICU it makes it so much harder and he tries to say he knows what I'm going through and how hard it is with him being in there and he just has no idea.. I mean I'm not trying to be harsh towards fathers but he's still the same old "boy" and doesn't understand the slightest idea how much it f***ing hurts to go through all this.. 
Looking at him I don't see him as a father figure towards MY child.. I see him.. and I see my son.. I don't see any relation between them at all.. 
Ofcorse I don't even see myself as a mother yet so that's a hard thing to say but I just don't see him as a father towards him at all I just see him as him.. like a family friend or something.. I don't feel like this is OUR child I feel like this is MY child and like he doesn't have the equal rights or same sort of love towards him.. 

:nope:

Sorry I meant to end it along time ago but I went off again.. but I'm going to try and get up and get cleaned up a bit and if I'm not to tired and in alot of pain go see Riley.. 

But like I said anything you want me to know just post it in here :wave:


----------



## trashit

not really anything to report! I have crap veins too tho lol, they have to use my hand :(
Im glad your improving and being so brave, i cant imagine how hard it is not having him to hold and being all chained up to wires :( :( and how weird it must be without him there anymore! But keep strong, your doing so well xxx


----------



## Jas029

Aww well Ellie you're so close now hopefully you'll have a much better experience then me!! 

I wouldn't wish this sort of pain upon anyone.. not even my worst enemy it's horrible :(

My mom just came in and told me they have the lights on him for the jaundice/bilirubin thing which I know they were keeping an eye on yesterday but I guess now he's actually under the lights..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe, jas, <3 trust me he will know who you are, he has heard you talking/breathing and such for months now. 
nothing to update, Quintin has been farting all morning.lol thats my excitement. 
when you get your 1st shower after labor its like heaven at least it was to me. lol


----------



## JoJo16

congrats on lil riley hun :D he will no who you are even hearing your voice he will no. i no what you mean about not feeling like his mum i was the same and it took me a week after being home to actually feel like it because i wasn doing anything for alice when she was in neo natal. dont try and rush yourself because you have had a major operation and if you dont recover whilst you have the time now its going to be harder when you do have riley back. hope you both make a quick recovery and hes back with you as soon as possible. jus remember hes not there for no reason and i no its hard but it feels so special when he finally does get to be with you. xx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Aww, of course he'll know who you are! I'm happy to hear that you're starting to feel better. I can't imagine what you're going through with not being able to have him with you all the time, you're so strong! :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

He sounds wonderful, Jas! I'm sorry you're having such a rough time, I know this isn't anywhere near what you were aiming for. Hang in there, you'll BOTH be home in a few days. *hugs* (I know it doesn't help, that you want it right now, but just remember we're all thinking about you guys)


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hun, Harry was in hospital for 2 months, from early September 'til early November and now he's just a little monkey lol, he knows I'm mummy, damn right he does, the way he is with me lol. I know how much it hurts but he's being made better whilst he's in NICU, I know how horrible it is to leave your baby but it's better for him in the long run. I hope he is home soon.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

First off a big congrats on Riley :D he's adorable :)
And I hope you and Riley get better soon so you can be reunited once again and this time for good :)
Aw don't worry, Riley won't forget who you are and he will adjust after a little time - you are his mother and he knows that. Even if you two are apart right now, or you don't feel it. He still knows.

So keep your chin up love :) xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on your little boy he is beautiful, so sorry stuck in there hun you and your little man will be home before you know it xxxxxxx


----------



## Jas029

Emma.Gi said:


> Hun, Harry was in hospital for 2 months, from early September 'til early November and now he's just a little monkey lol, he knows I'm mummy, damn right he does, the way he is with me lol. I know how much it hurts but he's being made better whilst he's in NICU, I know how horrible it is to leave your baby but it's better for him in the long run. I hope he is home soon.

I get a slight taste of what you had to go through.. it must of been a million times worse (atleast) with a preemie and having him there for months.. Just knowing he'll be in there for another week atleast is killing me but my mom said he's looking and breathing better everytime she sees him...
He HATES the flash on camera's and every time you take a picture even if its from a distance or something he squints up his little face :haha:
Here's a picture of my mom holding him yesterday 
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4373333710_afa837feba.jpg

I THINK someone said something about him going to bottle feed instead of the feeding tube and also the nurse told my mom this morning he apparently keeps dislodging his oxygen so half the time he was on room air anyway and did just fine :haha:
That's my little man :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

hes so gorgeous jas :cloud9:

hope everythings okay and i hope time goes quickly for you both you so can get home with baby Riley :hugs: x


----------



## BlazenXx

Omg, he's so beautiful, you must be so proud!


----------



## flutterbywing

Awww Jas he's lovely, and he looks sooo teeny


----------



## samface182

ive not been on for about a week. congrats on your beautiful little boy! hope yous get to go home soon xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Go Riley! x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Jas029 said:


> Emma.Gi said:
> 
> 
> Hun, Harry was in hospital for 2 months, from early September 'til early November and now he's just a little monkey lol, he knows I'm mummy, damn right he does, the way he is with me lol. I know how much it hurts but he's being made better whilst he's in NICU, I know how horrible it is to leave your baby but it's better for him in the long run. I hope he is home soon.
> 
> I get a slight taste of what you had to go through.. it must of been a million times worse (atleast) with a preemie and having him there for months.. Just knowing he'll be in there for another week atleast is killing me but my mom said he's looking and breathing better everytime she sees him...
> He HATES the flash on camera's and every time you take a picture even if its from a distance or something he squints up his little face :haha:
> Here's a picture of my mom holding him yesterday
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4373333710_afa837feba.jpg
> 
> I THINK someone said something about him going to bottle feed instead of the feeding tube and also the nurse told my mom this morning he apparently keeps dislodging his oxygen so half the time he was on room air anyway and did just fine :haha:
> That's my little man :winkwink:Click to expand...

It'll be hard right now babe but you'll look back on it and think "did that really happen?" "was Riley really that poorly?" I think your mind is programmed to forget traumatic things like giving birth and NICU stays. I still remember the pain of Harrison being in NICU but then I'm like "woah, was that bit really like that" etc. It will kill you right now but in a week, you'll be like "where did that time go". I'm glad to hear he is doing so well though, you've got a fighter on your hands. Harry is sending lots of kisses to a brave, strong little boy.


----------



## Jas029

It's hard to believe how tiny he is for being born at 39 weeks!
It's so reassuring reading what everyone says.. I'm starting to pump today and suppose to do it every 3 hours to help encourage my milk come in and when I actually get a little more out they'll save it for him.. 

I got to go in and hold him again today and my dad was holding him and he started to move his eyes alot(eyelids still closed) and moving his eyebrows abunch (well where eyebrows should be :haha:) and my dad said he could feel him tense up and started to think it was just him suffering to breathe or something then he's like "...Nope he pooped!!" So now I know when he starts making that face what he's doing :haha:

I'm having to walk now and they want me walking around the little "block" as they call it around the nurses station and rooms atleast 4 times a day and it's painful but I'm doing good.. 

Riley is getting better and better and I'm just hoping the next week or so will just fly by so I can just bring him home and have him all to myself..


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe it must be so painful jas, I can't even imagine. your doing so great.
<3


----------



## KrisKitten

u r so strong Jas, well done...ur little boy is lucky to have such a wonderful mummy. Still sending mine, Cav and Tommys love and best wishes yours and Rileys way :flower: xxx


----------



## shocker

Aww your doing fab jas! rileys a lucky little boy to have such a great mommy! :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

I just got to go in and feed him for the very first time since they have him back on bottles right now and feed him every three hours so hopefully I'll be able to make it in there afew times a day to do it :cloud9:
He had his eyes open the whole time and was very alert and it was the first time I really got to see his eyes and he looked at me some and around the room and chugged that bottle right down! Once I start getting alittle more when I pump they'll save it and start using that but I did it earlier and only got afew drops and I'm about to do it again and since I just held him for about a half hour and fed him it will help stimulate it to get alittle more...

He's so perfect and tiny though and is looking better and breathing better and he's still under the lights but his color is looking really good and it was just so incredible finally able to hold and feed him and hopefully next time I can have some skin to skin contact with him since I've heard that's really important especially when BFing but he LOVES being swaddled he never really fusses at all and after he was done with the bottle I sat there and held him awhile and he gripped onto my finger and man that boy has a grip! 

It's just amazing watching his little facial expressions and everything already and I'm hoping to get to see him one of his next feedings during the night if I'm awake and up for it.. That's one thing that's rough with him being in there and I'm still recovering not only does he have to be ready but I do and it's hard to get those schedules synchronized...

Everythings looking good and I felt like a mommy for once sitting there holding and feeding him and it's just so incredible :cloud9:


----------



## KrisKitten

Myt i make an early suggestion i wish i thought of?
Start ur parenting journal now hun, so much stuff u think ull remember but inevitably forget, copy paste ur updates from here or copy the link and then thats a record u can keep for as long as he grows and ur on BnB...u already got a good few stalkers methinks :flower:
Congrats on feeling like a mummy, when tommy was that little i couldnt help just staring at him and thinking 'i made this...i actually made something so perfect' :cloud9:
treasure every second hun, hell be in ur arms all the time before u know it though xxxxxx


----------



## Jas029

KrisKitten said:


> Myt i make an early suggestion i wish i thought of?
> Start ur parenting journal now hun, so much stuff u think ull remember but inevitably forget
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah I noticed that alot with pregnancy.. I wish I kept a journal during my pregnancy because it was like ok there's no way I can forget this moment or something and a week later its fuzzy..
> 
> I thought about starting one on here so I quit spamming the teen PREGNANCY section and just have something in the journal section but I just can't work myself up to doing that I've just been so busy with everything and that just sounds like so much work :haha:
> 
> Maybe in after afew days and I get settled in or like when I get discharged and have nothing better to do :( I'll look at starting one but right now it's just like get on, update, leave normally :haha:


----------



## KrisKitten

lol i dont mean u have to stop posting in here! lol, no just that these threads get lost in the pages sumtimes, i just know i wish i had done when he was so little. Tbh ur basically using this thread as ur journal, never know, maybe admin will be lovely and move it for u when u want to...or maybe ull just have to link it :haha:
Just dont forget about it! SOme of ur posts r rllly moving, things and moments i know if i were u i woulnt wanna forget xxxxxx


----------



## madasa

I wish I'd journalled my preg,.... I started one but didnt keep it going. I'm going to keep a newborn one going as long as i can. It's a lovely suggestion. I love this thread!!


----------



## TattiesMum

Hi Sweetie :hugs: :hugs:

I'm just catching up with all your news and wanted to send you and Riley loads and loads of love and hugs :hugs:

I know it's hard having him in NICU, but the time WILL fly by and it won't be long before you have him at home with you :D Don't worry about bonding - you already love Riley to bits, and he knows exactly who his Mummy is - he already knew your voice before he was born, and now he knows your smell and the way you hold him.... you're a Mummy Hon :happydance::happydance:

I've never had a C Section, but I have had a radical hysterectomy, so I know EXACTLY how much pain you are in :hugs: (I also lost a lot of blood and needed a transfusion so I can totally relate to the weakness/dizzyness as well). Once your bloods go back up you will feel a lot better (with the sadness as well) ... and get your Mum to get you some arnica tablets - they will really help with the bruising and repair round the operation site.

It's good that you're moving around as much as you can - it stops everything from siezing up and speeds up the healing. 

Thinking of you and Riley and sending a HUGE shower of :kiss::kiss: xxxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh, come on little man!!
He's getting stronger now babe, things are looking up
and that little bit better every day! :hugs:

So cute about his poopy face! :haha:

You're doing amazingly babe. Bit of an inspiration really
aren't you? :) :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Jadelm

Mummy.To.Be said:


> You're doing amazingly babe. Bit of an inspiration really
> aren't you? :) :hugs:
> 
> xXx

She's right you are an inspiration. You're so strong and doing so well :)
I hope you and Riley are both feeling better and back together really soon xxx


----------



## Jas029

here's the latest picture my mom uploaded today.. This was taken this morning 
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4376536800_bf2713f17e.jpg

I got to hold and bottle feed him as he's off the tubes now and they wanna see how well he'll do without it.. he also might be coming off the oxygen and antibiotics :happydance: It all depends on how well he does today.. 
They feed him every 3 hours so I try to go in as many feedings as I can and do it.. He loves just laying in my arms he never fusses or anything.. Ofcorse this morning when she first put him in my arms he was crying but as soon as I gave him the bottle he shut right up :haha:
I got to hold him about 45 minutes this morning when he was done eating I got to have skin to skin contact with him having his head just on my chest and it was incredible he was so relaxed and content every once in awhile he'd fling his head back but then lay it right back down and rest.. 
I'm having to start pumping every 3 hours(although I've been really bad about it :blush:) This morning I pumped and got a little tiny bit and they'll save it and feed it to him and say every little ounce is just like liquid gold..
Hopefully my milk will come in soon as I'm already noticing enlargement and soon it will be like.. POP! 

So as long as everything goes well with him today he'll be out of there in a few days.. his jaundice thing is still up so they're still keeping him under the lights right now.. but I'm suppose to be getting discharged tomorrow and I'll be staying at my grandparents house since they're on vacation and only minutes away from the hospital so I can see him as much as possible..

I'm still recovering I'm taking ibuprofen every like 6 hours I believe? when they let me and sometimes I need alittle more and take a vikidin(sp?) .. this morning I woke up in a huge amount of pain and had to take one but now I'm doing better..


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jas029 said:


> here's the latest picture my mom uploaded today.. This was taken this morning
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4376536800_bf2713f17e.jpg

Bless he is so cute!! :baby:


----------



## Jadelm

Aw he really is adorable :D xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

Your little man is absolutely gorgeous!! 
You sound like your both doing fab, hope your both home very soon!! 

x


----------



## bbyno1

awww that pic just makes me wanna hug him even!
he looks so so cute!xx


----------



## leoniebabey

awww he is soo cute !
Glad your both doing well

xx


----------



## annawrigley

aw jas hes so precious!! :cloud9:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aw jas. He's Gorgeous! xx


----------



## JoJo16

your doing so well jas :D

get pumping!! thats what i was doing when in hosp because i couldnt breasfeed alice i was so surprised how much milk kept coming id get like 3 oz out of each boob and it still wasnt completly empty just got a bit sore lol i felt so much beter seeing her drinking my milk than formula because i really wanted to breastfeed but she couldnt latch on. are you still aloud to have him on your boob? i was wih alice and it really helped my milk come through just her sucking for a while. keep up all the good work. xx


----------



## Jas029

No they wont let me go to breast yet they just bottle feed and see how well he takes that before trying breast but he's doing good..


----------



## JoJo16

awww ok hopefully you will be able to soon. dont worry if you cant and he jsut bottle feeds with formula. i was expressing for alice for 2 weeks she just wouldnt latch on and she had trouble sucking a bottle too so then i changed to formula and we were both loads happier i bet you cant wait to get him home and make up up for all the cuddles you have missed for not having him wih you. xxx


----------



## Jas029

Well, they weighed him today and he's already gained over an ounce!! :happydance:

I believe they have him on 40ml(cc) every 3 hours and I expressed three times today.. first two times I only got around 5ml but the third time I got around 15 so yay my boy is getting a little more of my milk and less formula :happydance:

They were going to see how he'd do next feeding (which is in an hour) and if he does good they'll get him off the oxygen :happydance: He's only on half a liter of oxygen right now which is really good but if he gets off that completely then.. yayy
He's also off the antibiotics and they just have plain fluids running through his IV now.. If he keeps it up he's only looking at being in there a few more days :dance:

Oh.. I said before I was expecting a blonde hair baby.. Well I got one! It was rather dark looking at first from all the goop in it and you could only see a little blonde.. well now it's QUITE blonde (and quite long :haha:) Everytime I see it, it's blonder I swear..


----------



## annawrigley

aww thats great! :happydance:
well done on expressing! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Jas029

The first two times I was depressed only getting a few drops and just felt like it was pointless and just wanted to go to bottle since I'm scared he'll have nipple confusion after the bottles/tubes/binkies but after the last time and got alot more it really cheered me up I showed my mom when I was done and I'm like "Look!! Look!!" :haha:


----------



## Libra Mariah

Jas029 said:


> here's the latest picture my mom uploaded today.. This was taken this morning
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4376536800_bf2713f17e.jpg
> 
> 
> Your baby is adorable!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

glad everything is going well jas!


----------



## glitterbomb

congrats on the breast pumping :) jusut curious does the hospitial give/loan you a pump when you leave?


----------



## dontworry

Jas, he is really a gorgeous LO! You must be sooo proud! I've been keeping up on the reading but only just now realized I hadn't posted anything yet congratulating you, lol! I wondered why it wasn't showing up in my feed. xD So again, congratulations, and I hope you get to take him home very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

Oh man.. my milk came in last night and it seriously feels like theres two big giant bricks strapped to my chest.. OUCH! 
I woke up and my shirt had nice big stains on them so I pumped when I got up and only got 10cc... I guess it all leaked out first :haha:

They have the feeding tube and oxygen tube COMPLETELY out now! :happydance:
They still have the IV in but it's only plain fluids running through it and only like 1 or 2cc

And yes, you can rent a pump once you leave.. Which we'll do til he comes home in a few days..

Last night they let me put him to breast but he never really latched on or tried sucking and started getting really fussy and crying so I settled him down and tried again but then he was like just getting sleepy and not trying to suck at all so after 30 minutes I had to give up and go to bottle before he got to tired :(


----------



## flutterbywing

YAY, Jas, that's great news about him coming off oxygen and feeding tube!!


----------



## Jadelm

Aw that's really good news :D xxx


----------



## Lind3e

aww congrats! :cloud9::happydance:
Riley's absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:
sorry youve had a rough start and i really hope everything picks up for yous soon 
wont be long til use 2 are able to go home :happydance:
your so brave though!!! hope ur feelin better soon :flower::flower: :flower:


----------



## Hannah :)

Aw Jas :hugs: just caught up on your updates.

Your being so brave! Hang in there! You'll be out of hospital soon :) and little Riley will be better before you know it! 

We're all thinking about you :flower:

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

glad to hear that!!
hes a lil fighter :cloud9: xx


----------



## glitterbomb

Congrats :) I'm gald he's off the tubes <3


----------



## AyaChan

yay  wont be long now and you'll both be home 


xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

aww yay!
Lol i remmeber when my milk came in -like ouch!
After a couple weeks tho u dnt notice nethin nemore dw...and as for him not wanting it yet its only to be expected, hes not had the chance to learn yet...be patient hun fX it wont be long before hes a booby baby :)
I think there r quite a few pple in the BFing section who had there bubs in nicu so could BF to begin with and managed later so it myt be worth having a peek there for sum support/advice?
Well done hun, ur doing so so so well...u should be very very proud of urself as well as ur little man!
More hugs and kisses 2 u and riley (as if u hadnt had enuf alredy from me :haha:)
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::flower: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

i meant couldnt BF coz bubs was in the NICU lol :dohh: xxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Aww, sorry you couldn't boobie-feed him when you tried. I'm sure you guys will get the hang of it! I'm glad you're both getting better. So quickly, too! Alright!


----------



## Jas029

I was discharged today and staying at my grandparents house til Riley's out because its only like 5 minutes away.. They have the IV out now and if everything continues to go this good I'll have my boy home Thursday or Friday :cloud9:


BFing really improved!! He's really fussy at first because he likes instant gratification.. He usually gets the hang of it eventually though.. Which is good because it relieves a little weight off my breasts so I'm not so engorged..

Ofcorse tonight when I went there and fed him at one point he fussed everytime I put him to breast and he was staring at my hand so I gave him my finger and he starts sucking on that but as soon as I tried the nipple he fussed again and wouldn't latch wanting my finger..:kiss: (And I had milk RIGHT there ready for him) I tried and tried but he wanted my finger although I told him several times he wasn't going to get anything out of there :haha:
Finally got him latched again but man it took forever.. He gets full before I completely empty and even if I pump after I still don't feel completely empty it's like these things will never go completely flat :cry: (Obviously not flat but atleast close to empty)


Well, I think that's all the news for now.. Riley's really starting to pick up BFing (except when he's to busy wanting my finger :roll:) He looks sooo much better without all those tubes and wires
 



Attached Files:







4379834964_22bb5663c3_m.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm so glad it's getting a little easier for you! He really is just SOOO cute!!

It'll probably be nice to sleep outside the hospital again. Just wait until you get your own bed back! Best.Feeling.EVER.


----------



## Jas029

sleepinbeauty said:


> It'll probably be nice to sleep outside the hospital again. Just wait until you get your own bed back! Best.Feeling.EVER.

It's so hard though being so far away from him :(
Just a few more days though:cloud9:


----------



## TattiesMum

It's only a couple of days now Jas - and you are doing SO well :D :hugs: It takes most newborns and mums a while to get the hang of BF and you are doing great :happydance:

He looks so adorable, bless him :hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh, little Riley's picking up!!
But i'm afraid you're not gonna get milk from mummy's finger
little man!! :haha: Bless him. So happy for you Jas!
My little girl is stuck in here i swear. Haha. 

x


----------



## KrisKitten

tommy was the same with BFing, he jsut couldnt empty them - i had the prblem of one boob turning into a rock while the other was just full :dohh:
it settles after a while tho, tommmy has never totally emptied a boob, just drinks till hes full and as long hes happy :shrug:
like i sed it doesnt feel like that 4eva!:flower:
Hang in there hun - and make sure u use cream on ur nips (i use kamillosan but lots of pple use lasinoh, dnno if u have the same in the US) b4 they hurt, then they dont get the chance to dry out and u can avoid the split nipple and all that nasty stuff. I used it ater every feed for the 1st month and have never had any bad trouble apart from the occasional soreness, and a cuple grwoth spurts when iv had to use it again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

glad BFing is starting to get better. lol 
I put my finger in quintins mouth once and i thought he was going to "bite" it off :o 

Riley is looking so good!


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww glad hes starting to take to BFing. He is so cute. Not long till he's home now.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad your doing well Jas. Riley is gorgeous x


----------



## Jas029

Riley's definitely getting the hang of BFing although he still has his moment every feeding where he wants my finger instead.. :dohh:
I'm starting to get emptied out.. I pumped this morning and didn't even fill the bottle half way after it had been 7 hours since I last pumped :shock:

Oh.. and some WONDERFUL news!! :happydance:
*Riley is coming home today!!!*(maybe)

The only reason he wouldn't be is if they want to move him up to the pediatric floor where I spend the night with him there in some little room and he still has a nurse come take care of him but I'd be all on my own.. Which my parents are going to try and convince them to just let me take him home since they'll both be there and there's no point in him spending an extra day there because they're suppose to do it the night before discharging which should of been last night but they were still unsure if it was going to be tomorrow..
But they switched him to an "open crib" yesterday and wanted to watch his billiruban levels and make sure they don't climb back up but otherwise that was it :dance:
I went for three of his feedings yesterday and he did around 10 minutes on each side and never had to switch him to a bottle or anything he filled himself right up :dance:

Last night I went there at 9pm for his feeding and planned on just holding him for awhile after and letting him sleep in my arms like I do for a little while usually but I end up making my dad sit there and wait longer so this time I told him to just drop me off and I'll call when I'm done.. 
Well, Only problem is I got stuck with this one nurse.. and I swear she does this just because I'm young because I never see her do it with the other moms but she checks in like every 10 seconds to see if hes latched and if I say he's not or I say he's not CURRENTLY sucking she tells me to do 20 different things which I've already heard about doing and have been doing to keep him awake and nursing and such.. It really annoys the hell outta me it's like as soon as he's not latched for 5 seconds she has this tone of voice and is telling me to burp him or something :wacko:
It's been almost a week I think I know these things by now!! 
Anyway, as SOON as I was done nursing I put him up with his head on my chest for him to rest with skin to skin contact which I absolutely love :cloud9:
Two seconds later she asks how he's doing and I said he's done because he had around 10 minutes on each side and next thing I know she's taking him away from me and putting him back in his crib :growlmad:
Most nurses just let me hold him for awhile only time they took him away again is if it's been to long and they want him back under the lights or because of like IVs or something (which neither was the case since they had him off both)

I really just think it's because I'm young she seems to have this attitude toward me that I don't know anything.. All the other nurses are wonderful though (especially the ones that took care of me) and none of them seem judgmental towards my age (Although my mom said a couple nurses in the beginning when they first started their shift with me seemed to think I was a little slow but immediately caught on that YES I'm smart and mature and YES I'm going through all this pain and not begging for drugs or calling them constantly for something)

I almost wanted to cry though she just snatched my baby away and like I said at this point I had him out of a BFing hold and I wasn't like handing him out to her she just saw how I was holding him and smiled for like 2 seconds then reached down and took him away.. the witch.. :grr:


Sorry a bit of a rant in that update that just really irritated me because the last times I nursed him they let me hold him for a very long time after and this time she just snatched him away like she thought I WANTED to just hand him over and go home :( the wholeee rest of the night I missed him like crazy (not saying I don't usually but usually if I get to hold him for a while it helps that need and I can just think back to holding him when I miss him) so since I didn't get to cuddle with him at all I was just so depressed :cry:


It was like as soon as I saw he was her nurse for the night I immediately remembered she was "one of them" :grr:


----------



## Jas029

It would be awesome if I got to take him home on my due date :cloud9:

He didn't come OUT on my due date but atleast came home :happydance:


----------



## Jas029

Oh, Some new pictures of him :cloud9:

First is my dad holding him second is me holding him
(My moms amazed how much he loves being held for being a NICU baby)

Sorry for the three posts I kept going back remembering I forgot something :haha:
 



Attached Files:







4383620428_81c379a3a0_m.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 24









4383620432_f4aa49cf87_m.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 22


----------



## supriseBump_x

OMG Jas that nurse sounds AWFUL!! why didn't u say something to her? u shudnt be getting treated like that!! I would of said something to her and then complained 2 her superior :D Urgh, i HATE people like that!!! It must be hard enough having to be away from him for this length of time :( 

but OMG he is just *GORGEOUS!!* :cloud9: I bet he cant wait to come home and get lots & lots of cuddles from his mummy :hugs: Ure doing so well hun!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bbyno1

awwww!he looks so snuggled up in there!!bless..
i hope you get to take him home today:)xx


----------



## BlazenXx

He is so handsome! 

I don't think I would have handled it well, if I had been in your shoes. I probably would have said something to her.... 

Again, congrats!


----------



## ~RedLily~

hope you get to take him home today, that would be amazing! sorry to hear about that nurse. if its actually possible he seems to get even cuter in every pics lol.


----------



## JoJo16

yaaaay riley!!! dont be scared to tell them what you want hes your baby hun and you make the decisions because your his mum whatever age. hopefully i he will get to come home and you can do everyhing exactly how you want x


----------



## sarah0108

hes gorgeous!!

sorry the nurse was a bitch :growlmad:

but i REALLY hope you get little man home today :D!! you deserve to be together now :hugs: x


----------



## KrisKitten

Yay!!
And grrrr at the nurse, i read that bit wiht such an annoyed sad face my mum had to ask me if i was ok :dohh:
not long before yuv got him at home all to yourself :cloud9: xxxxxx


----------



## lily123

Awww Jas he's absolutely gorgeous <3

I hope he gets to go home with you today :)

xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Well, i havent had internet and was finally just able to read this entire thing! Lol Congrats Jas and I hope Riley is doing better :)


----------



## Jas029

Well.. I'm home...

and guess what's in my arms!!! :cloud9:

He got out of the hospital on his due date :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 382.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## BlazenXx

aw, congrats! He looks so happy!


----------



## annawrigley

BEAUTIFUL! you must be over the moon :cloud9: xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Jas029 said:


> Well.. I'm home...
> 
> and guess what's in my arms!!! :cloud9:
> 
> He got out of the hospital on his due date :happydance:

Oh Jas, that's FANTASTIC news :happydance: :D :happydance: :D :happydance:

He is absolutely gorgeous :hugs: and you've got him all to yourself now .... cuddles and BF as often and for as long as you both want :D

:hugs: and :kiss: :kiss: to you both


----------



## rwhite

He's so gorgeous! :cloud9: Well done hun, you're going to be a great mummy x


----------



## fantastica

congrats :D he's so gorgeous! You must be over the moon :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay!

he looks so cute


----------



## futuremommy91

What a handsome man! And his eyes are so wide in that pic- very curious little boy!

Congratulations on finally having him home!


----------



## Mellie1988

:flower: Welcome home hun!! 

Enjoy lots of cuddles with your gorgeous little man!! :baby::baby:

x x x


----------



## Jadelm

Yay so HAPPY for you :D :hugs: Enjoy having him home xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance: so happy for your Jas 

hes gorgeous 

xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

HOORAY!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! He's so beautiful! <3 It'll be nice to settle into a routine at home now. *hugs* yaaaay!

(I'd have killed that nurse, btw)


----------



## trashit

yayy im so happy hes home!! enjoy!! hes simply divine Jas :cloud9: xx


----------



## glitterbomb

He's gorgeous, congrats on bringing him home!


----------



## leoniebabey

aw im soo glad you finally got him home :D x


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww yay so glad he's finally home. congrats!


----------

